# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Page size

## Spring

Good day!

How possible set row count in page, with was building with
Reporting service?


Tank s!

----------


## Island1

Are you referring to the basic Rowcount function, such as :

    'Fields!RowCount.Value'  ?

Having a bit of trouble understanding exactly what you want to do.

Bill

----------


## Spring

Thank you.

----------

